# GFX Card Died, Planning on New Build



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 5, 2010)

Long story short, I ran my 4850 in my house too long and too hot.  The room it was in was around 90F, and the card now refuses to fold.  I can run it in video games once in a while, but sometimes it stutters now.  I have just now finished my summer job and can afford to replace.  

Thanks to my job this summer I have a good amount to spend on a folding rig.  Let's say I have $800 to spend.  I want to do a good amount of PPD, as well as have the computer remain cool.  *I want some good cooling to make sure I don't screw up again.*  Also, in my budget range, would it be good to grab a good folding CPU or multiple GPU's?  

Thinks I can contribute to the rig already are:
-A case
-A monitor
-A keyboard
-A mouse

All other parts will need to be provided.  Suggest possible builds.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 5, 2010)

If you don't mind jumping ship then I will suggest a 460 GTX MSI Cyclone. That card run cool, even OC'ed and it is a good folder. Mine does 10.7 KPPD.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 5, 2010)

Defo NV for folding, have to agree the GTX 460 is the card of the moment, the performance is great. +1 for 460


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 5, 2010)

Need speakers?






Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...
Mushkin Enhanced Silverline 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin ...
CORSAIR CMPSU-650TX 650W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready...
SPARKLE SXX460768D5NM GeForce GTX 460 (Fermi) 768M...
Western Digital Caviar Green WD8000AARS 800GB 5400...

You have some room to adjust if needed.


----------



## Cybrnook (Aug 5, 2010)

If your ambient is 90F, then its going to be pretty hard to keep it cooler than 90F all the time.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 5, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Need speakers?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100805/Capture090.jpg
> Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...
> ...



Looks good so far.  I might change a few things a bit.  Why the 5400RPM drive?  



Cybrnook said:


> If your ambient is 90F, then its going to be pretty hard to keep it cooler than 90F all the time.



My temp was 90F just for a few weeks or so.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 5, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Looks good so far.  I might change a few things a bit.  Why the 5400RPM drive?



Since you said it was a folding rig, I am sure he figured that is all it would do.  That HDD is cheap would be my guess.  If you want something that is a decent performing HDD and cheap, I would go with this.

Sammy F3 500 GB


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 5, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Looks good so far.  I might change a few things a bit.  Why the 5400RPM drive?
> 
> 
> 
> My temp was 90F just for a few weeks or so.





TheLaughingMan said:


> I am sure it was just 4 in the morning and he was a little out of it.  I am sure he ment this.
> 
> Sammy F3 1TB



Good storage space for price an it's not much slower than a Black.

EDIT:

LOL I was talking about the WD 800GB Green drive btw.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 5, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Good storage space for price an it's not much slower than a Black.



Yeah, I realized this was mainly about folding and he was under a budget, so I change it to a 500 GB.  Those F3's are on par with Black and take a few of the benchmark test when compared.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Aug 5, 2010)

That GTX 460 will help you rape 

on Halo PC 

On bloodgulch or CMT Snowgrove


----------



## hat (Aug 6, 2010)

I can attest to the Green's performance. It's a 5400RPM drive, sure, but it's got 64MB cache, and it's the new "Advanced Format" drive. I ran a benchmark on my 2TB model (same thing as the one in question, just more space) and it got a little over 96MB/s average read speed. The seek time was 15.5ms.

In short, the seak time kinda blows for a system drive, but it will work fine for a folding rig.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 6, 2010)

I think I might go for a 7200RPM drive...  I will go for that Samsung I guess.  I am not a huge Samsung fan, I have 100% WD drives so far, but whatever sounds good.  

Jr, you put together a great budget setup!  I cannot believe the prices of those components!  Looks great!


----------

